

Collaborative 3D scene builder in 50 lines of code - qiqing
https://www.meteor.com/blog/2014/04/08/blaze-3D-X3DOM

======
zhangela
Wow this is so cool!

------
fit2rule
Great - this has gotten me seriously interested in learning Meteor! Nice work
.. and now I've got yet _another_ web framework to learn .. ;)

